# Golden Boy looking for forever home - Oakland County, MI



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

Just came across this posting on craigslist for a 1 year old golden. It sounds like the owners were off to a great start with training and everything.

Golden retriever needs new home

I don't know if this is the right place to post this but just wanted to put it out there. I have not tried contacting this person.


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

I have some friends in Oakland County area that I can contact about him. I'll give them a shout out and see what they can do.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

If they adopted from GRROM, I think they have a rule about passing the goldens to other homes without the rescue knowing. I wonder.... 

Forget that. From second read I guess it looks like they took in a friend's golden and are trying to rehome him.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Fingers crossed that they find a great home for him.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Can someone post the info/pics? I can't access CL while I'm at work. =(


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

There is not a picture, but here is the ad:

*Golden retriever needs new home (North Oakland Cty)*

Date: 2010-10-12, 9:31AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]


 
I have a rescued Golden. Owners could no longer keep him do to moving. He is aprox. 1 year old. Very Very sweet boy. He has been fixed, utd on shots including 3 year rabies. he is house broken, crate trained(but used to being out) he is the sweetest boy ive seen in a long time. not very hyper or jumpy unless kids are around then he wants to play. but not rough. he has been trained to stay off the furniture and to stay away from people food. he is not a chewer or a barker. he does pull when on a leash. he would do great in any household, but would love a house with kids or another dog to play with. he wants to be part of the family so please no responces from someone who wants to cage him all day. he has been to obedience so he is well trained and just ooking for that great forever home. adoption fee of 200.00(neg) does not even come close to 1/2 of what we have put into him but he does need a good perminent home asap. we have named him scout


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This person took the dog from it's original owners who are moving out of state. If anyone contacts the person, they should try to find out where the owners got him from originally. If he was adopted through a Golden Rescue or any Rescue Group, they should have signed an Adoption Contract which states that the dog is to be returned to them. IF not, he should be good to go and it sounds like someone will be very lucky and get a wonderful dog.


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

I wish we were in a better place to get a second dog but it's still too early for us


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Maybe put the poster of the CL ad in touch with local golden rescue groups.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Maybe put the poster of the CL ad in touch with local golden rescue groups.


I help with Intake with the GR Rescue I'm with, one of the things I do is contact people who have ads. Rarely are the people willing to surrender their dog to a Rescue group especially if they are asking for money.

There was an ad for two free Goldens on Clist here in NC. I contacted the Intake Coordinator of the Rescue Group that covered the area. He sent me a message saying he had contacted the owner, she was very Rude and did not want to under any circumstances release her dogs to his Rescue Group. She wanted to find a home for them herself and thought she had.

Every now and then we get lucky and someone is willing to release their dog to us and are very appreciative of the help, but it rarely happens.

I've even had some people ask me if they would get a portion of the adoption fee my Rescue charges once their dog is adopted
if they surrender it to us.


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Check out Hoobly. I think the same dog is on there. Name is Scout and they are asking $200. They have a pic too, almost looks like a mix, but I could be wrong.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I help with Intake with the GR Rescue I'm with, one of the things I do is contact people who have ads. Rarely are the people willing to surrender their dog to a Rescue group especially if they are asking for money.
> 
> There was an ad for two free Goldens on Clist here in NC. I contacted the Intake Coordinator of the Rescue Group that covered the area. He sent me a message saying he had contacted the owner, she was very Rude and did not want to under any circumstances release her dogs to his Rescue Group. She wanted to find a home for them herself and thought she had.
> 
> ...


This is so sad. Whenever I read or hear about a golden needing a new home I always mention rescue. Personally, I'd rather have an experienced organization matching a dog to home than just trusting someone who shows up at the door wanting the dog.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

C's Mom said:


> This is so sad. Whenever I read or hear about a golden needing a new home I always mention rescue. Personally, I'd rather have an experienced organization matching a dog to home than just trusting someone who shows up at the door wanting the dog.


*I totally agree with you C's Mom.*

My Intake Coordinator and I were working on an Owner Surrender recently-the owner contacted us, the Intake Questionnaire was completed and we were waiting on the pictures of the dog from the owner. The IC contacted the owner, she told her that she did not want to release her to our group, she would find a home for her on her own. Two days later, the owner turned the dog into a Humane Society shelter in the area. *This particular HS does not allow Rescue Groups to pull dogs from it. The golden is still at this HS waiting to be adopted. *

We try to do everything we possibly can to get owners to release their dogs to us-most of the time the owners will not follow through with the required paperwork-the Intake Questionnaire, Vet records, pictures that we have to have. They either give or sell the dog to the first person that comes along or they turn it into a shelter. Then the Rescue groups have to wait the hold period which can range from anywhere between 3-10 days depending on the county the shelter is located in before we can pull the dog if it is not adopted first. Most of the shelters do NO SCREENING of applicants either, do not provide any shots, do not require the dogs be spayed/neutered, and do not test to see if the dog is HW+ or HW -. 
We can only hope that if the dog is adopted, they are adopted by a responsible owner who will get them spayed/neutered and treated for HW if they test positive and of course the required shots.


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

Hmmm... if you click on her username, you can see a tea cup chi and goldens that they are breeding. 

GOLDEN RETRIEVER in Metamora, Michigan


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

DianaM said:


> Hmmm... if you click on her username, you can see a tea cup chi and goldens that they are breeding.
> 
> GOLDEN RETRIEVER in Metamora, Michigan


I totally gagged when I saw this:



> We have English cream(pure white) standards, and dark red. Sizes will be 40-50 pounds, 50-60 pounds, and 75-90 pounds.
> 
> Puppies will go with a HUGE puppy basket filled with EVERYTHING you need and more!
> 
> ...


Anyone want "pure white" goldens that are only 40-50 pounds? :


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

The golden in the picture on the website doesn't look purebred and actually looks as if he's a collie mix to me.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

fostermom said:


> The golden in the picture on the website doesn't look purebred and actually looks as if he's a collie mix to me.


I hope he isn't a golden / chihuahua mix, because... that'd be just wrong.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I emld. the poster*

I sent this email to the poster:

Golden retriever needs new home

I saw your Craigslist ad about Scout. You say that he is a rescued Golden Retriever.
Since he was rescued, have you tried to contact the rescue he came from-I'm sure they would take him.


Here is her reply:
[email protected]
we rescued him from the family that no longer wanted him. we are trying to find the best home, I have been breeding and rescueing goldens for over 15 years. we have had scout for 3 months and have put him thru obedience, got him fixed, utd on shots, everything. he is the perfect dog now he just needs a great forever home!

*
NOTE FROM KAREN: I don't believe she rescues, too.*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You're right Fostermom, he does look golden/collie mix. Pretty though.....


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> You're right Fostermom, he does look golden/collie mix. Pretty though.....


He _is_ pretty.... 

I might check with somebody I know who is looking for a dog. And er, check with my own family, though I don't think we are ready for a third dog just yet.

If he's a mixed breed, that could explain why he is not with GRROM. And I'm glad she took him in instead of him being dropped off at a shelter somewhere gosh forbid.


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

I wonder if she was his breeder and the own gave him back. 

Could Scout be mixed with an English Springer Spaniel?
Looking for English Springer Spaniel for Stud


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> Sadie is from champion lines her parents were top in all dog hows they preformed in. i do not have papers but I know she will make great puppies.


*shakes head*

I hope that golden mix finds a good home anyway. But seriously...


----------



## Littlegoo (Dec 3, 2010)

I am trying to find a new home for my Golden boy (see recently added thread from Houston Tx.) too long of a story to post here. I do not want any money, I just want him to be placed in the perfect home. I am very reluctant to post on Craigslist because I have heard horror stories of people who seem to be great people, but it's just a front, and then they turn around and sell the dogs for money, etc. Also, many people hastily get pets around the holidays as gifts without thinking it through. I want to take the responsibility to find my dog a great home where he will be forever, and if that means I will have to surrender (I hate that word) him to a rescue, I will do that, if it's going to be the best thing for him.


----------

